# DID and Reincarnation



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Could different alters be different people you were in past lives?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

It wouldn't be the first time I'd discussed this. Some DID individuals have an alter that exista on another level of reality. These alters transcend the complexity of all of the alters reality's and view the alters as different beings/karmas from different lifetimes. It is therefore the job of the primary person to heal these different karmas in order to find "completion" and wholeness and the job of the "Transcendent" to guide them.

There are spiritual theories for all so called "mental disorders"

Interesting Jesse.... Awesome question.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

And so the journey to Nirvana continues


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I love that you still use the avatar that I drew of you Kenny.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I love that you still use the avatar that I drew of you Kenny.


That's an awesome drawing


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was just thinking about that the other day Lynsey


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I couldn't see you with a different avatar kenny, unless it was a picture of you surfing


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweet.  I remember the one I did for Peachy, i thought she would hate me, poor peachy :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> I couldn't see you with a different avatar kenny, unless it was a picture of you surfing


This avatar is like an internet tattoo for me.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

haha sweet


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

I actually posted a fairly lenghthy response to a " Spirtual, Eastern Philosophical, Re-incarnation" theory to why people suffer from Depersonalization in the other Spirituality forum, This site won't let me post links yet so I can't direct you to it from this post but I will say this....... Are Muslims, Christians, Jews etc etc exempt from DP/DR because they don't believe in " re-incarnation" and therefore can't have " old souls" ? 

And is the person who wrote the article certified medically or spiritually or was it just some random person who decided they would use Karma as an explanation for DP/DR? Remember this is the internet and any of us at any time can write articles or blogs on anything and try to pass ourselves for " experts".

p.s. As of right now I have much respect for Buddhism/Eastern Philosophy and have even begun to become involved with it, but I don't think you should or can use SPIRITUALITY to explain Mental or Nuerological disorders. However, I do think that you can use Spirituality to help heal and recover from mental or physical illness.

maybe im wrong, maybe im right

all I know right now is that I suffer from Anxiety, OCD, Depression and I believe my DP/DR is a symptom of that and was possibly triggered by habitual marijuana use. But than again that's what I BELIEVE.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

RaoulDuke said:


> I actually posted a fairly lenghthy response to a " Spirtual, Eastern Philosophical, Re-incarnation" theory to why people suffer from Depersonalization in the other Spirituality forum, This site won't let me post links yet so I can't direct you to it from this post but I will say this....... Are Muslims, Christians, Jews etc etc exempt from DP/DR because they don't believe in " re-incarnation" and therefore can't have " old souls" ?
> 
> And is the person who wrote the article certified medically or spiritually or was it just some random person who decided they would use Karma as an explanation for DP/DR? Remember this is the internet and any of us at any time can write articles or blogs on anything and try to pass ourselves for " experts".
> 
> ...


I think you can use spirituality to explain mental or neurological disorders if you believe in it. Also, some Christian's do believe in reincarnation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I think there's a middle ground...there may be reasons from previous lives that mean that you suffer from anxiety, depression...these issues repeat themselves constantly if not healed and I'm referring to basic psychological problems.......So there is a balance...some of us don't separate spiritual/psychological things, they are one. 
Buddhism doesn't technically teach reincarnation, it teaches that previous actions create future ones-cause and effect in a cyclic nature, if you want to call that re-birth so be it but that's not the focus of the teaching. 
Also Christianity originally had reincarnation as a part of it's teachings, it was later scrapped.

Nobody here is claiming to be any kind of expert here on anything, we're just throwing our ideas/beliefs/opinions around based on our own experiences, that's all.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I think there's a middle ground...there may be reasons from previous lives that mean that you suffer from anxiety, depression...these issues repeat themselves constantly if not healed and I'm referring to basic psychological problems.......So there is a balance...some of us don't separate spiritual/psychological things, they are one.
> Buddhism doesn't technically teach reincarnation, it teaches that previous actions create future ones-cause and effect in a cyclic nature, if you want to call that re-birth so be it but that's not the focus of the teaching.
> Also Christianity originally had reincarnation as a part of it's teachings, it was later scrapped.
> 
> Nobody here is claiming to be any kind of expert here on anything, we're just throwing our ideas/beliefs/opinions around based on our own experiences, that's all.


Maybe I wasn't clear enough but I wasn't actually referring to anyone who posts here, I was referring to whoever wrote that article in the other Spirituality forum. Some of it just sounded like nonsense to me, it just didn't make sense.

My point was how can you soley base psychological issues on Spirituality and " past lives".... To me that sounds more like an opinion or theory than an absolute truth.

I am fairly new to Buddhism and Eastern Philosophy so I really can't dispute anything you've said about that. However I did go to Catholic School for many years :roll: and the only time Re-incarnation or previous lives were brought up is when we briefly studied Buddhism. Now im not saying that it was never apart of Christianity, But i had never heard of that anywhere until now.

Do you have any good suggestions/book recommendations on how to begin with Buddhism? I have a book on meditation and some audio cds which are really suppose to help with stress & anxiety reduction but the book really doesn't get deep into Buddhist or Eastern philosophy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:


> My point was how can you soley base psychological issues on Spirituality and " past lives".... To me that sounds more like an opinion or theory than an absolute truth.


Yes and I don't disagree with you, as I said we are all just sharing our ideas and opinions-not absolute truths. I don't base anything purely on spiritual ideas, I don't separate spiritual ideas from psychological ones. It's just you brought another post into this post, it seemed as though you was suggesting that we was saying that what we was suggesting was absolute truth but obviously it wasn't, so naturally I will reply, referring to whatever you was referring to also.  confusing :shock:



> Do you have any good suggestions/book recommendations on how to begin with Buddhism? I have a book on meditation and some audio cds which are really suppose to help with stress & anxiety reduction but the book really doesn't get deep into Buddhist or Eastern philosophy.


Sure. _The experience of insight_ by Joseph Goldstein is a good thorough indepth but simple and easy book to start with. It's based on a retreat and so it goes step by step through many of the major Buddhist topics and progresses nicely.
I will come back to you with some others, lemme think about it and get back to you okay.


----------

